# Please Critique my QH



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Please give me your critiques on my QH...I know that they are not the best pictures, but he was not standing still because of the flies Here is some info on him..he is a little bit over 2yo right now. He is going to get his feet done next week.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice horse. I think he is still a bit physically immature, but I think he will get even nicer in a year. he has a very nice hindquarter, good shoulder, too. neck seems to tie in a bit low, but with only one photo, and not with him straight nor at a square on angle , I am not so sure of this. he appears to toe out a bit in front, maybe. 

I think he will mature into a very nice horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are right about the pictures not being the best. I LIKE your 2yo! I see a good shoulder, good croup, nice, strong back, and the legs look pretty good, shorter cannon bones. One of your photos shows his left front hoof toed out, and it looks like his neck is not tied in well. These could be because of the photos and not the horse.
PLEASE, get a helper to hold him and some fly spray (or a bath), and take the fly mask off, so that we can get a better look.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I will do that


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I hope this is a better picture of him for a critique..


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here's another...and Charlotte wanted in on the fun 😀


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are better pictures!
His shoulder looks a little steep. That means he has a rough trot. I had a QH like that, and he also had a big, rolling canter.
His back cannon bones also look a little bit long.
Don't really see anything else that is glaring. Looks like he has a pleasant temperament. =D


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

He has a lovey hip, but his neck ties in too low and his shoulder is a little steep. I would like to see his head a little more refined, but other than that I think he will mature to be a good looking horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the new photos show that he appears to be more behind the knee that is seen in the first photos.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

He's a really pretty colt. I think he's a bit straight in the shoulder, and back at the knee.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Disagree on the shoulder. Seems to be an illusion on the last picture.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

How does he move? He's a cutie


----------

